# BCS & AP "Final" 2012 NCAA Football Post-Bowl Rankings



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 10, 2013)

Despite #2 Alabama beating #1 Notre Dame in the National Championship game, looks like the BCS rankings flawed nature continues showing it to be seriously flawed & trying to rip-off Bama for the Final #1 Ranking & giving it to Notre Dame. 

With the final bowl win, Alabama owns the 2012 National Champion title. 

Again, Final AP Ranking disagrees with the Final BCS Ranking.  

Also, the BCS National Championship Bowl game results disagree with the Final BCS Ranking.


Let's go ahead & post screen capture graphics images of the BCS, AP, & USA TODAY Final Rankings to compare results from the web links below: 



http://espn.go.com/college-football/bcs 

BCS "Final" 2012 NCAA Football Rankings - Postseason 


AND 


http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings 

AP & USA Today "Final" 2012 NCAA Football Rankings - Postseason 


AND 


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...ill-ranks-notre-dame-no-185628284--ncaaf.html 

One BCS computer still ranks Notre Dame No. 1, because it’s the BCS 

5 hours ago 


"Alabama won more games against top 25 teams in the rankings. Margin of victory is not part of the calculations. No matter how the computer spit out that reading, it's worth mentioning again: An entity the BCS uses still prefers Notre Dame to Alabama." 

"They're not going to make Alabama give back the trophy over it or anything, and it's just one of the many rankings the BCS uses to determine who plays in the final game (not who is awarded the championship) but it just shows once again that there are flaws in the process."


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 10, 2013)

Dude. The BCS rankings go away after the bowl games as it is no longer needed. Those BCS rankings are prior to the bowl games.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 10, 2013)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Dude. The BCS rankings go away after the bowl games as it is no longer needed. Those BCS rankings are prior to the bowl games.



It's still a BCS computer problem that needs to be corrected.


----------



## Sylvan (Jan 10, 2013)

The BCS link and graphic you posted are from Dec 2 they don't reflect the final standings.


----------



## K80 (Jan 10, 2013)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...ill-ranks-notre-dame-no-185628284--ncaaf.html


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 10, 2013)

K80 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...ill-ranks-notre-dame-no-185628284--ncaaf.html


 
That's what I saw that led me to create this thread & it's posted at the end of Post #1.  

Should I move it to the Top of Post #1???


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 10, 2013)

Sylvan said:


> The BCS link and graphic you posted are from Dec 2 they don't reflect the final standings.



Can you find a BCS Final Standings web link we can post???

Thanks. 

The "Week" says "Final" so I expected that was meaning the Final Standings.


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm going with whichever one has ND #1.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 10, 2013)

*Sports Illustrated 2012 BCS & AP Final Rankings*



Sylvan said:


> The BCS link and graphic you posted are from Dec 2 they don't reflect the final standings.



Here's the Sports Illustrated 2012 Final Standings at the web links below:  



http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/football/ncaa/polls/ap/ 

The Associated Press Top 25 Poll

Updated: Thursday January 10, 2013


AND 


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/football/ncaa/polls/bcs/ 

Bowl Championship Series Rankings

Updated: Thursday January 10, 2013


----------



## golffreak (Jan 10, 2013)

That particular computer also says that Notre Dame game was our toughest and biggest win.  So that shows what it's worth right now. The toughest and biggest game was against UGA.


----------



## K80 (Jan 10, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> That's what I saw that led me to create this thread & it's posted at the end of Post #1.
> 
> Should I move it to the Top of Post #1???



I just looked at your graphics and then responded to sylvan


----------



## Sylvan (Jan 10, 2013)

The bowl championship rankings graphic is incorrect because the Harris poll hasn't been updated since Dec 2.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 10, 2013)

golffreak said:


> That particular computer also says that Notre Dame game was our toughest and biggest win.  So that shows what it's worth right now. The toughest and biggest game was against UGA.



I would think the toughest game would be the one Bama lost.  Biggest, yes after qualifying for the SEC CG would be UGA.  A&M and UGA (at the end of the year) would have been one heck of a football game.  In the end Bama won the NC game and has the trophy....who really cares what some computers say?


----------



## golffreak (Jan 10, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I would think the toughest game would be the one Bama lost.  Biggest, yes after qualifying for the SEC CG would be UGA.  A&M and UGA (at the end of the year) would have been one heck of a football game.



Yeah, you could go either way. But it wasn't ND for sure.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, so much for Jet Jerky's constant complaining about how the computers "hate" the Pathetic 12.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 11, 2013)

Whew, I sure am glad they are not asking for the trophy back...

Kelly and the Gold Dumpsters should get rings that says:

Post Season BCS #1 Ranked...

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!

*V*


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 11, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Well, so much for Jet Jerky's constant complaining about how the computers "hate" the Pathetic 12.




Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't the computers still have 2 loss Florida in front of Oregon?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 11, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't the computers still have 2 loss Florida in front of Oregon?



I actually do not know,  I do know that the AP has Oregon at #2.

I don't much really care; if you aren't #1, who's going to remember?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 11, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't the computers still have 2 loss Florida in front of Oregon?



I decided to look it up just to see what the computers have.  I could not get the Richard Billingsley website to open.  But, of all of the others, only one has Florida ahead of Oregon, it's the same that has Notre Dame ahead of Bama (Colley Matrix)

Sagarin
1	Alabama
2	Oregon   
3	Georgia
4	South Carolina 
5	Notre Dame
6	Texas A&M 
7	Florida
8	Ohio State
9	Stanford
10	LSU   

Anderson & Hester
1.	Alabama 
2.	Ohio State 
3.	Notre Dame
4.	Oregon
5.	Florida 
6.	Stanford 
7.	South Carolina
8.	Georgia 
9.	Texas A&M
10.	Kansas State   

Richard Billingsley: Could not access website

Colley Matrix
1.	Notre Dame  
2.	Alabama
3.	Ohio St
4.	Florida
5.	Oregon
6.	Stanford
7.	South Carolina
8.	Texas A&M     
9.	Georgia
10.	Kansas St  

Kenneth Massey
1.	Alabama  
2.	Oregon
3.	Texas A&M
4.	Georgia
5.	Notre Dame
6.	South Carolina
7.	Florida
8.	Stanford
9.	Kansas St
10.	LSU

Dr. Peter Wolfe
1.	Alabama
2.	Ohio State
3.	Notre Dame
4.	Oregon
5.	South Carolina
6.	Texas A&M
7.	Georgia
8.	Stanford
9.	Florida
10.	Clemson


----------



## cafish (Jan 11, 2013)

riprap said:


> I'm going with whichever one has ND #1.



look real hard it will be the one that has H. Walkers stats from last week


----------



## Sylvan (Jan 11, 2013)

Notre Dame being ranked 1st in 1 of the computer polls is a non factor.

A teams highest and lowest ranking in any of the polls are thrown out before their computer average is determined.


----------

